# A cheap way to make mountains



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

All you need is cardboard, super glue, Elmer's glue, painters tape, and sand or any ground cover you'd like. I measure a spot on the layout and cut the cardboard to fit that spot and basically use the cardboard as you would the foam. Then to give it thickness I cut small pieces of cardboard and bend them into a "V" shape and super glue to the base then super glue the next level on top of those. After the frame is done I start laying tape starting with on level then the next level Once that's done. You have to hurry up and apply the elmer's glue before the tape starts peeling back. I use a paint brush to evenly spread it out. Once that's done then I sprinkle sand all over it. And if your like me you'll have spots that don't get covered so wait a few minutes and then put drops of glue where you missed and use the brush. And if you wanna get a 2 tone just let it dry and put a drop wherever and brush it in. And sprinkle more sand. The key to the 2 tone is to have just enough glue to hold the sand but not enough that the sand with soak it up and change color.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice results from a simple and economical
process. Mountains, hills, and cuts are a great
way to fill those layout corners where nothing else
works. Good job.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice and simple, thanks for posting that. :thumbsup:


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you. Too both of you


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm gonna try to scratch build Joshua trees based on a article I seen, by using copper wire. I'm just still kinda trying to understand the details on how to do it. Wish there was a video on it


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Great way of making mountains:thumbsup:
No plaster needed or anything, and looks pretty much just as good
I might try this but maybe paint over the tape brown so that none of the white gets seen if the sand comes off 
Thanks for showing this


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

No need to paint as long as you do a good job glueing. I 1st tried a 50/50 mix of water and Elmer's glue but found that just using the straight Elmer's works better. Then once it's semi dry hold it up at different angles and you'll see spots that you have missed. A good 3-4 times of patch work and you'll be done. And when it dries it's pretty solid. I noticed today the tape is still flexible in a few spots but the glued sand on the outside is as hard as a rock.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm gonna glue it all down to my layout tomorrow and post some pics on this post. Please excuse my un ballasted track(in advance). For I have a long way to go but I'm just having fun taking my time, doing this or that with no preticular order, just do what I wanna do.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Actually painted it 1st does sound like a good idea. I might try that myself. If you do do that, your gonna want to start painting it as soon as you finish the tape work or it'll peel on you. Sorry I write toooo much. I just really love this hobby and always learning new things about it


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Is Elmer's glue just PVA? That's what we have over here...
Thanks


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

What's PVA?


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll do way better pics later when my layout isn't such a mess. But seriously. Is anyone's layout free of debris before its complete?


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Elmer's glue is a basic school glue. Which if used for other than modeling or glueing glitter is really crappy glue. I love super glue to be honest. But with layouts. Since you don't need a strong bond like if you were to something to hold pressure. And it's not permenant so with a little water you can undo it. Hope it makes sense cuz I'm buzzing. I like to drink while I do stuff with my trains. Rather its just running them or building or doing other stuff to my layout. I like to drink while I do what I do. Trains ease stress and add beer and it's bliss


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BNSFcountryCA said:


> I'll do way better pics later when my layout isn't such a mess. But seriously. Is anyone's layout free of debris before its complete?


Welcome to the site.
Are there layouts out there that are ever complete?

Nice way to make a mountain. :thumbsup:
Buy the Elmer's in gallons, cheaper if your going to use a lot. 
And like you said using it in full strength will really make it as hard as a rock.

You have some pet spiders helping you like I do I see. :laugh:


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I hate sliders. I spray them with lube n smash them when they twitch


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice tho


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you Big Ed


----------



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

I think I'll try this using some stiff home dec fabric instead of the tape. Seal it first maybe with aerosol glue/primer and then glue the ground cover.

/not at all a tag for later reference


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Is the finished product sturdy enough to hold trees, or is it only good for bare rock?


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah. Look at that 1 pic. I have 2 trees on it. Once it's dry it's pretty solid. If my engine derailed I'd break handrails before it'd dent it. It's got 2 coats of sand and straight Elmer's glue (no 50/50 mix of water and glue like for ballasting)


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Now I kinda wanna slam a engine in to it and see what happens. Hahaha


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I sawthe trees, but they appear to be just glued to the surface. I prefer mine actually "planted" in the surface using a piece of music wire to hold it upright. The shell might be hard enough to damage the engine, but I'm guessing it wouldn't hold a tree the way I like to mount them.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Mine are actually just sitting on top not permenant yet. I want to glue sand to the stands so it looks like there planted. I can't answer your question cuz I'm not understanding your technic. Do you a pic for reference?


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Unless you mean you put a tiny hole that only the wire can fit in and the tree trunk sits on top of the hole and you some how tighten down the wire? If yes then I guess you could. But I'd place a washer on the underside just to be safe


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

Use 3M automotive masking tape. It is more expensive, but it will not peel from your project.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Simple, yet effective. Looks good


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

BNSFcountryCA said:


> Unless you mean you put a tiny hole that only the wire can fit in and the tree trunk sits on top of the hole and you some how tighten down the wire? If yes then I guess you could. But I'd place a wastree on the underside just to be safe


Unfortunately, the only thing I'm worse at than juggling is photography!

My scenery is mostly pink extruded foam insulating board covered with Sculptamold. To plant a tree, I drill a small hole in the bottom of the tree, insert a 1" piece of wire so that about 3/4" protrudes from the bottom of the tree, and secure it with a drop of CA. Some commercial trees come with a wire in them already, or sometimes you can pull off the base and use the plastic peg on the bottom.

To plant it on the layout, I drill through the Sulptamold shell, put a drop of tacky glue in the hole, and shove the pin (wire) into the foam. The tree stays upright because of the wire.

I'm wondering if your technique creates a strong enough base for the tree, or if it woild fall over.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

It should. It has the outter body of glue and sand then it has the tape under that and if you planted in the right spot you'd hit cardboard under the tape. I'd say yes to your question. And if you do choose to try it. Let me know how it goes.... Just remember to layer the glue n sand/ground cover. Just give it time to kinda dry in between coats.


----------

